# الكود البريطاني BS كاملا والكود الأمريكي ACi كاملا والكود المصري كاملا مع الشرح



## محمد مجدي كرم (19 سبتمبر 2009)

زملائي وأصدقائي الأعزاء – السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لاحظت من خلال عملي أن كثير من الزملاء المهندسين المدنيين لديهم صورة مشوشة عن الأكواد وكيفية إستخدامها والفروق الأساسية بينها بل أن بعضا منهم لا يعلم شيئ عن الكود الذي من المفترض أن يكون هو متعامل معه
وإنطلاقا من مسئوليتي تجاه ديني ووطني وأمتي أقوم بهذا العمل – وإنه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
أولا : ما هو الكود (أي كود) ولماذا ؟
نشأت فكرة الكود إنطلاقا من الرغبة في تحديد معايير وأسس ثابتة تكون أشبه بقوانين ملزمة لكل العاملين في المجال (حقل الهندسة المدنية في حالتنا) ويصبح كل من يخالفها مخطئا من الناحية الفنية وربما القانونية أيضا تماما مثل القوانين الوضعية التي تنظم العلاقة بين البشر​ 
ثانيا : لماذا هذه التعددية الكثيرة في الأكواد ؟
نظرا لتعدد الظروف الخاصة بكل دولة سواء المناخية أو الإقليمية أو الإقتصادية وربما كانت السياسية أيضا فقد قامت كل بلد بوضع كود خاص بها أضمنت خلال فقراته الطابع الخاص بها (فالكود الياباني مثلا يهتم أكثر ما يهتم بأحمال الزلازل والأحمال الديناميكة بينما لا يشمل الكود البريطاني ذلك – والسبب واضح طبعا)
بعض الدول لم تعمل كود خاص بها فأصدرت ما يسمي المواصفات العامة
بعض الدول لم تعمل مواصفات عامة لها فأراحت وإستراحت وإختارت أحد الأكواد الشهيرة القريبة لظروفها وعملت بها​ 
ثالثا : من الذي يقوم بوضع الكود ؟
إن أفضل ما يمكنك قوله في موضوع الأكواد هي أنها جميعها موضوعة علي أيدي نخبة منتقاة من أساتذة الجامعات المتخصصين في المجال (بالإضافة للجنة قانونية طبعا) وبالتالي فسمعة أي كود يرتبط مباشرة بسمعة بلده العلمية
وفي مصر توجد لجنة دائمة للكود تعكف علي التطوير والتحديث ثم يصدر به قرار وزاري ويصبح قانونا إلزاميا للعاملين في المجال​ 
رابعا : ما هي أشهر الأكواد الموجودة في العالم ؟
يقتسم الكود البريطاني British Standard والأمريكي ACI المرتبة الأولي بإنفراد من حيث الفنيات والشهرة
بعدهما تأتي أكواد محترمة كثيرة مثل الكندي والأوروبي والهندي --- إلخ
وعلي الصعيد العربي فيوجد الكود المصري والكود السوري​ 
خامسا : ما هي الفروق بين الأكواد ؟
بداية أود أن أوضح أن مبادئ العلم ثابتة (مثل جدول الضرب) بمعني أننا حينما نقول أن أقصي عزم في الكمرة بسيطة الإرتكاز يساوي (pl^2/8) فهذا كلام مثبت علميا ولا خلاف عليه في أي من الأكواد وتأتي الإختلافات مثلا في الحدود الدنيا والقصوي لنسب التسليح أو حدود الأبعاد أو التفاوتات فمثلا نص الكود المصري صراحة علي أنه يجب أن يكون سمك الغطاء الخرساني للقواعد 7 سم لأننا نعرف أن صناعة الخرسانة في مصر تعتمد علي العمالة اليدوية التي تكبر دماغها في إستخدام الهزازات وبالتالي قد يكون الغطاء هشا فحدد الكود له سمك كبير نسبيا بينما يمكن عمل نفس الغطاء بسمك 5 سم في ألمانيا نظرا لنظم ضبط الجودة العالية هناك--- وهكذا​ 
والإجابة المحددة لهذا السؤال تستلزم رسالة ماجستير أو قل دكتوراة – وذلك لأن معظم الأكواد خاصة الشهيرة منها لم تترك شاردة أو واردة إلا ووضعت لها ضوابط وروابط
والكود البريطاني كود قديم وأصيل بينما الأمريكان كعادتهم يحبون الإختلاف المدعوم بالأبحاث والعلم والمال ومن هنا نشأت صعوبة الألمام بجميع الاكواد مجتمعة​ 
سادسا : ما هي أهمية دراسة الكود وما أضرار عدم الإلمام به ؟
المهندس الغير ملم بكود بلده علي الأقل مهندس فقير جدا فنيا بل معدم - تماما مثل شخص يعيش في الصين ويجهل اللغة التي يتعامل بها الصينيون – وينطبق عليه المصطلح المهني " بياكل عيش وخلاص " 
وحفظ الكود عن ظهر قلب غير مطلوب أيضا ولكن المطلوب قراءته كاملا بتركيز ولو لمرة واحدة علي الأقل بحيث تصبح ملما بما جاء فيه ويصبح سهلا عليك بعد ذلك الرجوع إليه بسرعة في حالة إستيضاح معين
وعمليا توجد أخطاء فادحة سواء علي مستوي التصميم أو التنفيذ قام بها بعض المهندسين نتيجة عدم مراعاة أصول الكود وبعض هذه الأخطاء تطور ووصل إلي القضاء الذي غالبا ما ينتدب لجنة من أساتذة كلية الهندسة ثم تأتي النتيجة المعروفة مسبقا بأن "الأعمال غير مطابقة للمواصفات وإشتراطات الكود"
ولذلك يجب عليكم أن تقرأوا كود بلدكم كاملا ولو لمرة واحدة بفهم وتركيز - وذلك أضعف الإيمان
(عفوا لهذه الجملة الإعتراضية : فقد تم وضع باسووردات ضغط لجميع الملفات التي ستأتي روابطها في نهاية الموضوع وهذه الباسووردات لكل ملف علي حدة هي نفسها إسم الملف نفسه بدون إمتداد ويمكن عمل نسخ ولصق لإسم كل ملف عند طلب الباسوورد أثناء فك الضغط عنه وقد تم إدراج هذه الجملة الإعتراضية بين السطور ضمانا لقراءة الموضوع بالكامل فأنا أريدكم أن تقرأوا وتتثقفوا)​ 
سابعا : ما هو الضرر الناشئ إستخدام خليط من الأكواد ؟
لا غضاضة في ذلك فالدول نفسها تفعل ذلك عند وضع أكوادها الخاصة وكما قلنا إن الأسس العلمية واحدة ولكن أهم شيء أن تعرف لماذا تصرفت هكذا كأن تقول لقد أخذت القطاع الحرج لإجهاد القص علي مسافة نصف العمق من وجه الركيزة طبقا للكود المصري أو لقد قمت بحساب أقصي حمل تصميمي يساوي الحمل الميت مضروبا في 1.4 + الحمل الحي مضروبا في 1.6 طبقا للكود البريطاني أو أن تقول لقد قمت بتوزيع القوة الأفقية نتيجة الزلزال علي الأدوار طبقا لمعادلة توزيع الكود الأمريكي --- وهكذا ولا ضرر في ذلك ما دمت محققا لأحد الأكواد علي الأقل​ 
ثامنا : أي من الأكواد الموجودة أفضلها وما هو الكود الذي يجب علي دراسته الآن ؟
لن أقول لك كلاما عائما مثل أن كل الأكواد سليمة فنيا ولا غضاضة في إستخدام أي منها منفردة أو مجتمعة ولكن سأقول لك تجربتي الشخصية بعد ما يقرب من 15 سنة معظمها في التصميم
1- أنا أحفظ كود بلدي عن ظهر قلب لأنني مسئول جنائيا في حالة مخالفته وبالمناسبة فإن الكود المصري محترم جدا ومتوازن ومنافس لا يستهان به وهو مشتق أساسا من الكود البريطاني بتصرف مع مزيج غير مخل من الكود الأمريكي
2- أنا أحاول أن أحفظ عن الكود البريطاني BS للإستعاضة به عن أوجه النقص في الكود المصري والكود البريطاني كود أصولي وهادئ وسهل ولكنه ضعيف جدا في موضوع الزلازل
3- أنا أقتني الكود الأمريكي ACI وأقرأ فيه كلما سمح لي الوقت وذلك للإطلاع علي أحدث الإفتكاسات والإشتغالات الأمريكية المحتملة
يستثني من ذلك المواضيع الخاصة بالزلازل فيرجع فيها للكود الأمريكي ACI​ 
إنتهي الشرح​ 
والآن هديتي لكم الثلاثة أكواد كاملة البريطاني والأمريكي والمصري​ 
وياللا حملوهم كلهم وتثقفوا---​ 
الروابط علي ال RapidShare - وللأحباء في الإمارات الشقيقة - بلد الكرم والعلم - تم وضع روابط بديلة علي ال ZShare خصيصا لعيونكم​ 
أولا : الكود البريطاني British Standard كاملا (ويشمل المجلد 24 مجلد فرعي تحتوي علي أكثر من 150 ملف PDF) – حجم 274 ميجا قبل الضغط و 209.5 بعد الضغط​ 
روابط RapidShare (من 4 أجزاء بحجم 50 ميجا للجزء + 1 جزء بحجم 9.5 ميجا)​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/281947348/BS_Full.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/281953987/BS_Full.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/281960645/BS_Full.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/281971569/BS_Full.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/281972902/BS_Full.part5.rar​ 

أو نفس الأجزاء بنفس التقسيم بروابط ZShare​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/6576044094af593a
http://www.zshare.net/download/6576227617f7eedd
http://www.zshare.net/download/657641458bd86a49
http://www.zshare.net/download/657657931f6bc349 
http://www.zshare.net/download/65767954b219912a​ 
كلمة السر لفك الضغط​ 
BS_Full​ 
------------------------------------------------​ 
بعض الاضافات الخاصة بالكود البريطانى
من اضافة الزميل بسام ياغي​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1413796-post21.html​ 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
ثانيا: الكود الأمريكي ACI 318-02كاملا (ملف PDF من 1414 صفحة - بحجم 42 ميجا قبل الضغط و 34 بعد الضغط)​ 
رابط RapidShare​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/281714229/ACI_318_02_Full.rar​ 

أو رابط ZShare​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/657463811f868987​ 
كلمة السر لفك الضغط​ 
ACI_318_02_Full​ 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
ثالثا : الكود المصري كاملا (ويشمل المجلد كود تصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية وكود ال Steel وكود حساب الأحمال ودليل التفاصيل الإنشائية) - حجم 34 ميجا قبل الضغط و 27 بعد الضغط​ 
رابط RapidShare​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/281705096/Egypt_Code.rar​ 

أو رابط ZShare​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/65744665f79190e1​ 

كلمة السر لفك الضغط​ 
Egypt_Code​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
ورابعا : هدية خاصة لأحبائنا السوريين – العملاق السهل الممتنع الكود العربي السوري (ويشمل المجلد برنامج تنفيذي مفهرس بالموضوعات) - حجم 28 ميجا قبل الضغط و 5 بعد الضغط​ 
رابط RapidShare​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/281696575/Syrian_Code.rar​ 
كلمة السر لفك الضغط​ 
Syrian_Code​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
وخامسا : وأخيرا وليس آخرا لا يمكننا نسيان أشقاء الروح الأشقاء السعوديين (رغم إختلافي معهم علي نظام الكفالة والتي منعتني شخصيا من المخاطرة والعمل هناك) – المواصفات السعودية (ويشمل المجلد برنامج تنفيذي مفهرس بالموضوعات) - حجم 86 ميجا قبل الضغط و 30 بعد الضغط​ 
رابط RapidShare​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/281708946/Saudi_Specs.rar​ 
كلمة السر لفك الضغط​ 
Saudi_Specs​ 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وفي النهاية أنا جاهز لطلباتكم لأي أكواد أخري فجميعها تحت أمركم ولكن أوعدوني أن تقرأوا وتتثقفوا ​ 
وإنتظروا هديتي القادمة كتاب د- شاكر البحيري (غني عن التعريف) وإنتظروا أيضا مفاجأتي برنامج MK Design v1.2 من تصميمي لتصميم جميع العناصر الإنشائية​ 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## kov_123 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

نجرب ونشوف وعلى العموم شكرا لك على المجهود


----------



## essam awad11 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عايكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير بس فين الباس ورد


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (19 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير
وياريت فعلا ترفعلنا كتاب د شاكر وننتظر البرنامج ايضا
مشكور مره اخري


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع قيم جدا جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وبانتظار الجديد من هذه المشاركات المتميزة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## sh2awaa (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك و لكن اين الباس وورد*



essam awad11 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله كل خير بس فين الباس ورد


 ضرورى 
و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## samsom43 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم يا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## mostafaqc (19 سبتمبر 2009)

sh2awaa قال:


> ضرورى
> و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 

مشكور جدا أخى العزيز على هذا الكنز العظيم ولكن برجاء توفير الباسورد

كل عام وانتم بخير رمضان كريم وعيد سعيد


----------



## aymanbasal (19 سبتمبر 2009)

برجاء الباس ورد للافادة و لاستكمال هذا المجهود المحترم


----------



## البريقى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى - لكن فين الباسوورد؟


----------



## م.البيضاني (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع اللذي كلفك حتما الكثير من الوقت وكل عام وانت بخير.
وللسائلين عن الباسورد فأن الزميل محمد مجدي كرم ذكرة بين السطور وهو نسخ اسم الملف ولصقة
في مكان الباسورد بدون تغير وهو بذلك يشجع على (ثقافة) ألقراءة كما أتصور.


----------



## محمد مجدي كرم (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*كلمة السر*

الي السادة الزملاء المهندسين الذين يطلبون كلمة السر
أرجوكم أن ترجعوا وتقرأوا الموضوع بالكامل لكي تستفيدوا أولا وبعدها ستعرفون كلمة السر​ 
ولم يكن إعطاءكم كلمة السر لقمة سائغة ليصنع فارقا لدي علي المستوي الشخصي ولكن الفارق الأساسي فيكم أنتم أريدكم أن تستفيدوا شيئا من تلك الساعات وذلك المجهود الذان بذلتهما لإعداد الموضوع ورفع الملفات​ 
ولن أعطيكم كلمة السر ولكن سأقول لكم إقرؤا الموضوع بالكامل - - - ولا تنسوا أبدا الكلمة الخاصة جدا - كلمة " إقرأ "
إنتهي​


----------



## rwmam (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
والله موضوع قيم جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## life for rent (19 سبتمبر 2009)

والله مجهود لازم نشكرك عليه
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## essam123456 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور والله مت قصرت 
برجاء الباس وورد بلييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (20 سبتمبر 2009)

على فكرة انا قرأت الموضوع تمام بس معرفتش ادخل الباسووورد مثلا انا نزلت الكود البريطانى ولما نزلت الأجزاء الخمسة كتبت الباسوووورد (bs_full) اسم الملف زى ما انتا قلت ولكن قاللى غلط فممكن اعرف الباسووورد الصح لأنى واضح انى فهمت غلط


----------



## احمد النجفي (20 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكككككككككككككككرك على هذة المجهود


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*على فكرة انا قرأت الموضوع تمام بس معرفتش ادخل الباسووورد مثلا انا نزلت الكود البريطانى ولما نزلت الأجزاء الخمسة كتبت الباسوووورد (bs_full) اسم الملف زى ما انتا قلت ولكن قاللى غلط فممكن اعرف الباسووورد الصح لأنى واضح انى فهمت غلط*


----------



## محمد مجدي كرم (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ اسلام مصطفي محمد
شكرا لقراءتك للموضوع وأتمني أن يكون أفادك بشكل أو بآخر
جرب (Bs_Full) وشكرا


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (21 سبتمبر 2009)

I try this password but it gives me (wrong password)


----------



## kh54 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

من الاصل اصلا ايه لزوم الباسورد


----------



## محمد مجدي كرم (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*كلمة السر*



kh54 قال:


> من الاصل اصلا ايه لزوم الباسورد


 
الأخوة المهندسين سبب وضع كلمة سر هو حثكم علي قراءة الموضوع والأستفادة بمعلومات تبلورت عندي بعد سنوات طويلة من العمل جئت لأقدمها لكم جاهزة - لا أن تدخلوا وتضغطوا علي الروابط وتجروا

وأنا لم أطلب منكم ردودا علي الموضوع ولكني فقط طلبت أن تقرأوا وتتثقفوا

ولكن يبدو إنني مخطئا في طلبي :4:

علي كل كلمات السر كالآتي :-
المواصفات البريطانية: Bs_Full
الكود الأمريكي: ACI_318_02_Full
الكود المصري: Egypt_Code
الكود السوري: Syrian_Code
المواصفات السعودية: Saudi_Specs 

والأخ اسلام مصطفي محمد لا تنسي أن كلمة السر حساسة لحالة الأحرف أي أن هناك فارق بين bs_full و Bs_Full

ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد مجدي كرم قال:


> الأخوة المهندسين سبب وضع كلمة سر هو حثكم علي قراءة الموضوع والأستفادة بمعلومات تبلورت عندي بعد سنوات طويلة من العمل جئت لأقدمها لكم جاهزة - لا أن تدخلوا وتضغطوا علي الروابط وتجروا
> 
> وأنا لم أطلب منكم ردودا علي الموضوع ولكني فقط طلبت أن تقرأوا وتتثقفوا
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاصلية


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (21 سبتمبر 2009)

BS code only which gives me worong password why???????????
i try many times on BS code but worng password pls give me the right
thanx alot


----------



## محمد مجدي كرم (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*إلي الأخ اسلام محمد مصطفي*

الأخ اسلام محمد مصطفي​ 
لقد قمت بتنزيل أجزاء الكود البريطاني من موقع الرفع وجربت معها كلمة السر المذكورة ونجحت عملية الفك​ 
ولا أدري ما هي المشكلة معك أنت بالذات​ 
علي أية حال إليك بعض الأفكار التي قد يفلح إحداها​1- جرب أن تكتب كلمة السر يدويا وليس بالنسخ واللصق
2- جرب إزالة برنامج الضغط وإعادة تشغيل الجهاز ثم إنزال أحدث نسخة منه ثم إعادة تشغيل الجهاز مرة أخري 
3- جرب فتح الملف بال WinRAR (عن طريق الضغط المزدوج علي الجزء الأول) ثم إختار كل الملفات ثم إضغط بزر الفارة الأيمن وإختار من القائمة المنسدلة الإختيار Extract to the Specific Folder وحينما يطلب كلمة السر إكتبها يدويا
4- جرب أن تفك الملفات بإستخدام برنامج آخر مثل 7-Zip والذي يجعلك تشاهد حروف كلمة السر التي تكتبها​ 
فإذا لم تفلح أي من تلك المحاولات فقط أخبرني وسأقوم برفعها مخصوص لعيونك مرة أخري (هذه المرة بدون باسوورد طبعا :7​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## rwmam (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
كلما حاولت تحميل الكود الامريكي عن طريق الرابيد شير وهو افضل بالنسبة لي كانت تظهر الرساله ادناه 
يرجى التأكد من قبلكم
تحياتي




Error
You want to download the following file: http://rapidshare.com/files/281714229/ACI_318_02_Full.rar | 35753 KB


----------



## البرنس رامى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## magdyamdb (22 سبتمبر 2009)

Dear Brothers, the correct password for BS Standards is:

المواصفات البريطانية: BS_Full
محمد مجدي كرم other passwords r correct as our brother 

الكود الأمريكي: ACI_318_02_Full
الكود المصري: Egypt_Code
الكود السوري: Syrian_Code
المواصفات السعودية: Saudi_Specs 
best regards. dr. magdy.


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (22 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكرك صديقي الجديد 

فلقد نورت عقول وازحت الغمامه من عقول البعض 

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## سنفور شاطر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخ محمد مجدي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## refaey (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتكم الرائعة 
معذرة
توجد مشكلة فى الباص وورد الخاصة بالكود البريطانى


----------



## دمحا (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف شكر . وبارك الله في جهدك . 
على قدر اهل العزم تأتي العزائم وتأتي على قدر الكرم المكارم .*


----------



## mrmshatta (30 سبتمبر 2009)

لو ممكن الكود المصرى الخاص باعمال المكانيكا و الكهرباء و التبريد و التكييف و الحريق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

محمد مجدي كرم قال:


> الي السادة الزملاء المهندسين الذين يطلبون كلمة السر
> 
> أرجوكم أن ترجعوا وتقرأوا الموضوع بالكامل لكي تستفيدوا أولا وبعدها ستعرفون كلمة السر​
> ولم يكن إعطاءكم كلمة السر لقمة سائغة ليصنع فارقا لدي علي المستوي الشخصي ولكن الفارق الأساسي فيكم أنتم أريدكم أن تستفيدوا شيئا من تلك الساعات وذلك المجهود الذان بذلتهما لإعداد الموضوع ورفع الملفات​
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نشكرك اخي الكريم علي مجهودك الكبير الذي بذلته في هذا الموضوع ونسال الله ان يجازيك عنه خير 

وبالنسبه لكلمة السر فانا اختلف مع حضرتك في انك تضعها لكي تحث القارئ علي القراءة - لان هذا الموضوع مهم للجميع ومن يدرك اهميته لا يحتاج الي الحث لكي يقرأ الموضوع او لكي يستفيد بالمرفقات 

لذلك فارجو منك رفع الملفات بدون كلمة سر حتي يتم التيسير علي الاخوة المشاركين 

وجزاك الله خيرا 

_م محيي الدين محمد_


----------



## essam awad11 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا
أخى الحبيب توجد مشكله فى password الخاص بالكود البريطانى
اما أن يكون password خطأ أوان المرفقات فيه خطأ
برجاء التأكد والرد
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

> سادسا : ما هي أهمية دراسة الكود وما أضرار عدم الإلمام به ؟
> المهندس الغير ملم بكود بلده علي الأقل مهندس فقير جدا فنيا بل معدم - تماما مثل شخص يعيش في الصين ويجهل اللغة التي يتعامل بها الصينيون – وينطبق عليه المصطلح المهني " بياكل عيش وخلاص "
> وحفظ الكود عن ظهر قلب غير مطلوب أيضا ولكن المطلوب قراءته كاملا بتركيز ولو لمرة واحدة علي الأقل بحيث تصبح ملما بما جاء فيه ويصبح سهلا عليك بعد ذلك الرجوع إليه بسرعة في حالة إستيضاح معين
> وعمليا توجد أخطاء فادحة سواء علي مستوي التصميم أو التنفيذ قام بها بعض المهندسين نتيجة عدم مراعاة أصول الكود وبعض هذه الأخطاء تطور ووصل إلي القضاء الذي غالبا ما ينتدب لجنة من أساتذة كلية الهندسة ثم تأتي النتيجة المعروفة مسبقا بأن "الأعمال غير مطابقة للمواصفات وإشتراطات الكود"


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اتفق معك فيما تفضلت به اخي الكريم ولي ملاحظه بسيطه وهو انقراءة الكود كاملا لمرة واحده غير مجديه من وجهة نظري - والاولي ان يتم الرجوع الي الكود حسب الموضوع او الفقرة تحت الدراسه - وهذا هو الذي يؤدي الي حفظ الكود عن ظهر قلب بدون قصد الحفظ في حد ذاته ولكن من الدراسه الدقيقه والمتانيه 

بالاضافه الي ان الخلط بين الكودات ليس دائماً مباح - حيث انه لابد وان يكون استخدام اكثر من كود لا يؤدي الي خلل في التنفيذ - يعني لا يجوز ان احدد خرسانه ذات اجهاد معين اثناء التصميم واستخدام معادلات الكود البريطاني في التصميم - ثم بعد ذلك يتم التنفيذ طبقاً للكود المصري مثلا لان حدود الاختبارات الخاصه بنوع الخرسانه في الكود المصري لا تتطابق مع نظيرتها في الكود البريطاني لان نوع القيود المفروضه علي الاختبارات في الكود البريطاني للحصول علي نفس النوع ومميزاته التي تم التصميم علي اساسها اكثر صرامه منها في الكود المصري لان معاملات الامان في البريطاني اقل من المصري وذلك نظرا لضبط الجوده وظروف التنفيذ التي تقترب من المثاليه في البريطاني 

ويمكن هذا هو السبب في ان الكود المصري متوازن وهادئ كما تفضلت حضرتك - لانه بيراعي ظروف التنفيذ من عماله واختبارات وضبط جوده ......... الخ في مصر والتي تختلف عنها في بريطانيا كما تفضلت حضرتك 

ونشكرك مرة ثانيه علي الموضوع الجميل والممتاز - وبارك الله فيك

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد_


----------



## raz9 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

تأكد أخي المهندس سأكون دوما ان شاء الله من المتابعين لك في كل موضوع تساهم به لأن معلوماتك قيمة جدا وحقا لا يستهان بها 
نشكرك ونحن بأنتظار المزيد من المواضيع المفيدة و الجديدة خاصة فيما يتعلق بالتصميم طبقا للكود البريطاني


----------



## odwan (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى منك المزيد من المشاركات الفاعلة رفع الله قدرك ونفع بك


----------



## قيدار1 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير على جهدك المبذول ومعلوماتك القيمه


----------



## dica1011 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا مقدما ولكن كلمة سر فك الضغط لاتعمل فبرجاء المحاولة ووضع الكلمة الصحيحة


----------



## ammaid_2000 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا يا باشمهندس*

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمد على المجهود وبصراحه مجموعه ممتازه من الاكواد وهي تسهل العمل فعلا عند الحاجه لعمل مقارنه بين الاكواد في حاله مواجهة مشكلة ما .
ولكن للأسف الكود البريطاني عباره عن مجلدات فقط فهل ياترى يمكنك الرفع مره اخرى اكون شاكرا لك.
​


----------



## HAK.K (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه
موضوع جدا متميز 
شكرا جزيلا.....


----------



## خيطو (3 نوفمبر 2009)

يسلملي يلي خلقك على هذا الشرح والترتيب


----------



## koko1981 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا الجهد ولكن عذرا كلمة السر الخاصة بالكود البريطاني لاتعمل ( خاطئة ) لذا الرلاجاء مراجعتها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*استفدت كتير من الموضوع ده*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
لا مزيد على عبارات الاستحسان التى تفضل بها الأخوة 
وانا فعلت تماما مثل نصائحك لأن موضوع الكود هام للغاية كما ذكرت
ولكن مع ذلك كلمة السر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ارجو اما ان ترفع الملفات مرة اخرى بدون كلمة سر 
او تغلقوا هذا الموضوع مع توجيه جزيل الشكر لك​


----------



## احمد الديب (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ان فعلا اخي العزيز اشكرك علي المعلومات لقيمة


----------



## جيفر (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير كان فيه مشكلة فى الباسوورد واتحلت 
كله تمام وتم التحميل
يا باشمهندس محمد منتظرين تتابع الموضوع واذا كنت بتعمل ده لله فمش توقف شغلك فيه على شكر اللى بيدخلوا


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع

سلمت يداك

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## joaid (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم


----------



## محمد 977 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*تسلم الأأيادي*

تسلم الأأيادي 
من صميم القلب 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## maldeno (9 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Alshahin (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخي محمد مجدي كرم على الشرح و الأمثلة التي توضح بعض الاختلافات بين الأكواد

شخصيا استفدت كثيرا من الموضوع

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## maher-mohamed (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم الباسوورد بتاع الكود البريطانى خطأ وبعد التحميل لا نستطيع فك الملفات نرجو التعاون فى ايجاد الباسوورد الصحيح ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.أشرف نصر (10 نوفمبر 2009)

فى اول مشاركة انا بدي اطلب منكم طلب بمناسبة انكم بتتحدثوا عن الاكواد ممكن حدا يوفرلي الكود الاوروبي مع شرحه او مترجم وهو الافضل ياريت بكون خدمني وانا شاكر له


----------



## م.أشرف نصر (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بننتظركم...


----------



## وليد خالد الهيتي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

نعم لقد حملت الأجزاء بمشقة ولكنها لا تفتح الرجاء التاكد من الباسورد لطفا


----------



## maher-mohamed (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع بعد الدفعة والتنشيط للقراءة والبحث نجد ان الباسوورد للكود االبريطانى غير صحيح ممكن حل ولا نعتبر اللى نزلناه مجهود بدون حاصل الرجاء الاهتمام حتى نتمكن من الاستفادة للكود البريطانى وفى كل الاحوال انت مشكور لمجهودك


----------



## wolfren (16 يناير 2010)

الرجاء وضع الباسوورد ,. و شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## هاله النجار (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
موضوع رائع


----------



## NEWSHARE (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخ : محمد مجدى
بصراحة شرحك للموضوع أجمل من الكودات نفسها
قلما تجد من يلم بكل الكودات


----------



## mahmoud238 (16 يناير 2010)

شكرآ أخي الغزيز جزاك الله خير وجعلك سندنا لنا في الكودات


----------



## abosbiha (17 يناير 2010)

اخى ىالعزيز مشكور على هذا المجهود .حاولت فك الملف المضغوط لBS FULL بواسطة الباسورد Bs_Full
وكن دون جدوى. وشكرا


----------



## abosbiha (17 يناير 2010)

اخى العزيز مشكور على هذا المجهود. حاولت فك الملفات المضغوطة لـ full bs بواسطة الباسورد full_bsولكن دون جدوى .نرجوا ان كان هناك توضيح بخصوص الباسورد و شكرا


----------



## essam-elkady (17 يناير 2010)

Write the password as following
BS_Full


----------



## صلاح شحود (17 يناير 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your effort


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (17 يناير 2010)

انتا راجل مهندس ميه ميه ربنا يكلرمك


----------



## emad younes (26 يناير 2010)

نشكركم على المعلومات القيمة في الموقع


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 يناير 2010)

لا تكتب الباسورد بل
انسخ
*BS_Full
والصق ما عارف ليه ما كتب معاي
*


----------



## Akmal (28 يناير 2010)

الف شكر للمهندس المحترم محمد مجدي كرم على شرحه الرائع للفرق بين الأكواد و لمساهمته الأروع و نحن فى إنتظار المزيد منه و خصوصا كتاب د/ شاكر البحيرى و البرنامج الإنشائى المبتكر منه و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## doda2000 (2 فبراير 2010)

الواضح ياهندسة انك نسيت كلمة السر..
وعلى كدة ضاع مجهودك وتعبنا
وحكاية كلمة السر حكاية خايسة


----------



## mohammedkhairy (2 فبراير 2010)

BS_Full\Masonary - Cladding- BS 5628\BS 5628 -1-1992 - Unreinforcement Masonary.pdf (wrong password ?)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن هذا الملف يعطى الرسالة السابقة
تم فك جميع الملفات بنجاح الا هذا الملف يرجى تجربته وارفاق كلمة السر الخاصة به


----------



## united 99 (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## united 99 (3 فبراير 2010)

اخي ارجوا التاكد من كلمة المرور

شكرا


----------



## doda2000 (7 فبراير 2010)

نلاحظ هنا ان موضوع الباس وورد اخذ من الردود 8 صفحات وهي فكره متخلفه يريد صاحبها اهتمام الاعضاء وهو ما حدث هنا كان السؤال المكرر ما هي الباس وورد .... لو سمحت الباس وورد .. لو سمحت الباس وورد .... لو سمحت الباس.... لو سمحت الباس وورد ... وهو ضياع وقت لذا نجد المواقع التورنت تمنع وضع الباسوورد و شكرا


----------



## أبو العز عادل (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammedkhairy (7 فبراير 2010)

doda2000 قال:


> نلاحظ هنا ان موضوع الباس وورد اخذ من الردود 8 صفحات وهي فكره متخلفه يريد صاحبها اهتمام الاعضاء وهو ما حدث هنا كان السؤال المكرر ما هي الباس وورد .... لو سمحت الباس وورد .. لو سمحت الباس وورد .... لو سمحت الباس.... لو سمحت الباس وورد ... وهو ضياع وقت لذا نجد المواقع التورنت تمنع وضع الباسوورد و شكرا



والله عندك حق لماذا من الاساس يوضع باسوورد للملفات اذا كان من النية رفعها للاعضاء للاستفادة منها وليس للحفظ والتخزين على الاجهزة فمثلا لو كان أحد الاخوة لايمتلك dsl ويتصل بالانترنت Dial Up وعندما ينتهى من انزال الملفات يفاجأ بوجود كلمة سر وليس هذا فقط وكلمة السر الموجودة بالموضوع خطأ ماهو شعوره فى هذه الحالة
أكيد طبعا ماحدش يحب كدة
أرجو من الاعضاء الاجلاء مراعاة ذلك فى المواضيع الجديدة 
وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مرادوز (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
و صرف عنك كل ضير


----------



## goldengineer14 (24 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
لا حظت ان الكود البريطانى يحتوى على ما يخص الهندسة المدنية والانشاءات
فهل نطمع ان تضع كل ما يخص الكهرباء والالكترونيات
وشكرا


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (24 فبراير 2010)

thanks ya basha


----------



## احمد المزيودى (13 مارس 2010)

للاسف ضع عملك واصبحت احسب الله فيك على هذه العمله لماذا تضع اصلا باس وورد الا اذا كنت من النوع الذى يتفلسف


----------



## ibrahim mokhtar (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
انا انضميت ليكم اليوم وانا يعيد جدا بالانضمام لهذه الملتقى..
وبطلب منكم الكود البريطانى وطريقة تحميله..
وشكرا......


----------



## eljumbazy143 (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وبارك الله في صاحب الموضوع
الموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد بنفس الوقت واتمنى الاستفادة منه بكل الطرق اما
بالنسبة للاخوان الذين يسألون عن كلمة السر فهي كلآتي:

المواصفات البريطانية: BS_Full
الكود الأمريكي: ACI_318_02_Full
الكود المصري: Egypt_Code
الكود السوري: Syrian_Code
المواصفات السعودية: Saudi_Specs 

اخوكم 
م/عدنان أل رحمة


----------



## amira maher (16 مايو 2010)

thank you:7:


----------



## zzaghal (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amira maher (18 مايو 2010)

الف شكر لكن الpass wordللكود البريطاني غير صحيح برجاء رفعه مره اخري بدون password
وشكرا:57:


----------



## m66666677 (18 مايو 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## م / حازم (19 مايو 2010)

الأخوه المهندسن العرب
الهندسة المدنية ليست انشائية فقط
هناك أقسام أخرى من الهندسة المدنية أكثر فنية من الهندسة النشائية (99 % من المهندسين المدنيين انشائيين) ولا يفتيك فيها غير مهندس مدنى
على عكس الهندسة النشاءية (كل من هب و دب بيفتى فيها حتى الجهله و الأميين)
أرجو الاهتمام بباقى أقسام الهندسة المدنية


----------



## mnmr68 (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليك عزيزي لقد تم تحميل جميع الاكواد و فك الضغط بنجاح تام جعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتك و لي طلب هل لديك الكود المصري كاملا و هل ممكن رفعة ان كان متاح لديك و شكرا


----------



## sameralbakour (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا كتير على هذا العطاء وهذا المجهود الذي بذلته والله يبارك فيك


----------



## sameralbakour (25 مايو 2010)

أرجو أن تضع الباسوورد لأن الباسوورد الموجود خطأ


----------



## eng_maged (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزاد الله في علمك


----------



## محمد 977 (26 مايو 2010)

*مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب 

الف الف الف شكر 

تسلم الأيادي
مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب 

الف الف الف شكر 

تسلم الأيادي


----------



## engmans (5 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## احمد رفعت طه (5 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fares alabed (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fares alabed (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ياريت تقدر اتوفر لنا كتب تصميم للمنشئات الخرسانية بالكود البريطانى لاكن الشرح بالغة العربية


----------



## ابراهيم عقباخضر (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اولا احب ان اشكرك على سلسلة الاكواد الرائعة
عندي سؤال لو تكرمت
وهو كيف ابحث في الكود وخاصة في الامريكي


----------



## رضاءالنخلي (10 يوليو 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرون


----------



## رضاءالنخلي (10 يوليو 2010)

:75:مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرون:20:


----------



## محمد 977 (12 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكوووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الايادي 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم .... شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله بك ووفقك . تقبل تحياتي


----------



## nizar151 (12 يوليو 2010)

الجزء الرابع لايعمل ارجو اعادة تنزيله مره ثانيه اثابكم الله


----------



## المعمار العربي (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علمعلومات القيمة


----------



## zzaghal (12 يوليو 2010)

تنبيه للضرورة:

كلمة السر لملفات الكود البريطاني هي: BS_Full
وليس : Bs_Full


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جوزيف المحفوض (19 أغسطس 2010)

كلمة سر فك الضغط للكود البريطاني لا تعمل هل تم تغييرها وما هي طريقة حل المشكلة


----------



## محمد يس (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

كويس جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## myada1 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ramieglasias (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكنت (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مممممممممممممممممممممممشششششششششششكور


----------



## hady2 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نجاح حافظ عامر (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكر و امتنان*

جزاكم الله خيرا عنا


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## shadi t (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مسا الورد يسلموا ايديك ع هالموضوع بس ازا ممكن الباسورد لانه الباسورد الموجود غير فعال


----------



## سعيد باعمر (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً لكم في تنزيلكم للكود البريطاني ولكن الرجاء إرسال الكود البريطاني في الدهانات


----------



## EngQ8 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*تنبيه للضرورة:

كلمة السر لملفات الكود البريطاني هي: BS_Full
وليس : Bs_Full*​


----------



## سلطي (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (24 نوفمبر 2010)

لم يتم فتح موقع التحميل


----------



## سلطي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن يا مهندس كودات الكهرباء لو سمحت


----------



## alihadaaa (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع قيم بس موقع التحميل غير جيد


----------



## احمد سكولز (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*هااااااااااااااااااااام*

روابط التحميل مش شغاااااااااااااااالة عندى خالص يا جماعة ......... اعمل ايه .... ممكن حد يرفع الروابط على الفور شيرد او اى موقع تانى غير الرابيد وال زيد شير من فضلكم


----------



## ابوالانوار (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
لكن الباسوورد لل bs مش شغال
برجاء المراجعة وارسالها


----------



## زينوسوفت (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الكود البريطاني رابط تورنت
http://www.monova.org/details/3226679/BSI BRITISH STANDARDS INSTITUTE.html


----------



## zzaghal (5 ديسمبر 2010)

كلمة السر الصحيحة لملفات الكود البريطاني هي: BS_full
وليس : Bs_full​


----------



## khaled (troy) (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر علي المعلومات القيمة دي انا كدة عرفت اهمية الكود


----------



## Y_aliraqi (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يوفقك يا طيب .. يعني يا ريت لو يحصل عندك الكود العراقي انا راح اقرة الكود الأمريكي والعراقي فهل ممكن وإن وجد ان ترفعهة لنا 
ودمت بود


----------



## anass81 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

zzaghal قال:


> كلمة السر الصحيحة لملفات الكود البريطاني هي: BS_full​
> 
> وليس : Bs_full​


 
السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا , تم تعديل المشاركة الأولى




Y_aliraqi قال:


> الله يوفقك يا طيب .. يعني يا ريت لو يحصل عندك الكود العراقي انا راح اقرة الكود الأمريكي والعراقي فهل ممكن وإن وجد ان ترفعهة لنا
> ودمت بود


 
هذا رابط للكود العراقي

http://www.4shared.com/document/y33d_vFE/Iraqi_Building_Code_Requiremen.html


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخي الكريم


----------



## Y_aliraqi (24 ديسمبر 2010)

يا ريت لو ترفع الكود الامريكي على سيرفر ميديا فاير رجاءا 
صار اكثر من ثلاث مرات احمل من سيرفر زي شير والتحميل ينقطع لي حد ما يحمل 15 او 16 ميگا
وشكرا


----------



## Y_aliraqi (24 ديسمبر 2010)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا , تم تعديل المشاركة الأولى
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا يا غالي 
لي عودة في التحميل لان النت بطيء ولا استطيع تحميل الملفات الا في الصباح او الليل


----------



## خالد ابومحمد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع والباسورد جزاك الله كل خير يا صديقي


----------



## mohamedhamed4 (1 مايو 2011)

a;vh


----------



## الوحش الدلوع (19 أغسطس 2011)

الرابدشير غير فعال ,, ياريت يتم الرفع على الفورشيرد او ميديافاير او اي موقع اخر
مع تحياتي


----------



## محمود مدكور (19 أغسطس 2011)

الوحش الدلوع قال:


> الرابدشير غير فعال ,, ياريت يتم الرفع على الفورشيرد او ميديافاير او اي موقع اخر
> مع تحياتي


ياريت على المديا فير 
ضرورى جدا


----------



## anass81 (19 أغسطس 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> ياريت على المديا فير
> ضرورى جدا


السلام عليكم

اي كود هو المطلوب بالتحديد ؟


----------



## lolo200890 (20 أغسطس 2011)

المصري والملفات السعودي


----------



## anass81 (20 أغسطس 2011)

lolo200890 قال:


> المصري والملفات السعودي


 
السلام عليكم

هذا رابط الكود المصري

http://www.4shared.com/folder/bx1Qmmpd/EGYPTIAN_CODES.html

والسعودي غير متوفر لدي


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (20 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## محمود مدكور (20 أغسطس 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اي كود هو المطلوب بالتحديد ؟


الامريكى والبريطانى وشرحهم


----------



## anass81 (20 أغسطس 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> الامريكى والبريطانى وشرحهم


 
السلام عليكم

هذا الكود الامريكي وشرحه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t278845.html

كتاب رائع و نادر للدكتور جمال العيساوي للتصميم وفق الكود الامريكي 

وهذا رابط للكود البريطاني

http://www.4shared.com/document/JCBYoGUc/8110-1-1997_-Design__Construct.html

مع شرحه

http://www.4shared.com/document/a2VvRKFj/Manual_for_the_design_of_reinf.html

وهناك الكثير من الكتب في الملتقى تتعلق بالتصميم وفق الكود الامريكي والبريطاني , بإمكانك أن تجدها من خلال محرك البحث في المنتدى


----------



## مروان اليزيدي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع قيم جدا..جزااك الله خيرا يابشمهندس .جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ...


----------



## ابو كروم (26 مايو 2012)

*الكود البيرطاني والامريكي والسعودي*

والله العطيم تستاهل 
الفا الف الفا تحيه وسلام 
لو بس وفقط
قدرت احمل منك الكودات
وريني هي فين وبعدين اتفرغ للسلامات


----------



## ابو كروم (26 مايو 2012)

*الكود البيرطاني والامريكي والسعودي*

والله العطيم تستاهل 
الفا الف الفا تحيه وسلام 
لو بس وفقط
قدرت احمل منك الكودات
وريني هي فين وبعدين اتفرغ للسلامات


----------



## عادل مدني (26 مايو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك ........
*


----------



## Mr Engine (29 مارس 2013)

يعنى مع أنى معرفتش أحمل حاجة عشان الروابط قديمة .... بس المجهود رائع 
ولو ممكن أعادة رفع الكود الأمريكى بأى لغة (خصوصاً للأساسات) لأنى محتاجة جداً ... شكراً


----------



## احمد عبد الزهرة (21 أغسطس 2013)

Thank you


----------



## محمد الشاطر بك (12 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله في جميع الزملاء


----------



## hemaadelw (12 نوفمبر 2013)

ارجو المساعدة للحصول على الاكواد التالية لعدم تمكنى من تحميلها:ACI 301 نسخة كاملة وليست تجريبيةRC details and specification according to ACIPCI


----------



## Khaled Shaltoot (13 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا فعلا موضوع جيد
لكن في الغالب في مصر نستخدم الكود البريطاني بالرغم ان الكود المصري جيد جدا و يتم تحديثه كل سنه . لكن بالنسبه لشخصي انا افضل استخدام الكود الامريكي و الاوربي في التصميم الخاص بالمنشات المعدنيه لانهم بيعطوا مساحة و تكلفه اقل في استخدام المواد الخام التي لاتتوفر في الكود المصري .


----------



## hammar51 (2 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## wael mujahed (2 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاني علي 26 (2 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا​​


----------



## نودى رجب محمد (2 مارس 2014)

الاخ الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
معزرة الروابط جميعها لا تعمل
برجاء اعادة رفعها من جديد


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (3 مارس 2014)

أتمنى إعادة الرفع اخى الفاضل ولك منا جزيل الشكر و التقدير​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (6 مارس 2014)

_*ممكن اعاده الرفع بارك الله فيك*_​


----------



## civil en.ali (6 مارس 2014)

_*ممكن اعاده الرفع بارك الله فيك*_​


----------



## smsmalx (11 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tete321 (13 مارس 2014)

الاخ الكريم روابط الكود البريطاني ما بتعمل
لو تعيد تحميلها جزاك الله خيير


----------



## عبدالحميد شكلاوون (27 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تنوب قنوى (29 يونيو 2014)

بالتأكيد نشكرك على جهدك الكبير ولكن لايوجد اي رابط واحد شغال


----------



## iaia2100 (8 سبتمبر 2014)

أرجو إعادة الرفع على روابط جديدة ..... شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## هيثم79 (8 سبتمبر 2014)

احسنت


----------



## engawyyy (9 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور على الشرح والمجهود
ارجو ان تعيد رفع الملفات مجددا لانتهاء صلاحية الروابط المرفقه 
تحياتى


----------



## حمدي شققي (9 سبتمبر 2014)

أرجو إعادة الرفع على روابط جديدة .....,جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## morched 2 (9 سبتمبر 2014)

merci


----------



## amin faig (15 سبتمبر 2014)

الغريب ان لا رابط فيهن يعمل واصبحنا كالذي يلفظ انفاسه من العطش والماء في جنبه


----------



## anass81 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

الموضوع للإغلاق لتلف الروابط


----------

